# Coffee By Design - Washington Avenue



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

Coffee By Design's origins coffee bar is housed in the same building as our coffee micro roastery. *Enjoy our hand crafted micro roasted coffees while learning about our passion for the bean!

More...


----------

